# Low Country Red Fish



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'm over in Aiken and I have got to get over there. You are giving me hope!

Nate


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm in Charleston as well. I've got my B2 if you ever want to get up and do some fishing.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice work. 

p.s. I just saw your mosquito lagoon video. I fished with Brian a couple weeks ago down there. Great guide!


----------

